# Help - take our cat for one month, London!



## nixiemill (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello All, We would be very grateful if somebody could help us. We need somebody to take our cat for one month as we are moving in between the apartments and will have to live in a flatshare for one month, but we love our cat and want to keep her, but can not have it for a month. We are on a very tight budget and we can not pay for any services, so we would really appreciate if someone could help us. Our cat is really nice and cute, she is 4yrs old and very clean. She was always indoors and she is the only cat. Please, let us know if you can help if that is not a burden for you. We are located in North London.Thanks!


----------



## nixiemill (Sep 25, 2010)

a photo of our Kitty


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Aww hope you find someone soon, I have 3 dogs so not really ideal!! xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Try the cats protection. They have a list of people that foster and might be able to help you.
Hope you find someone soon x


----------

